# USMC Pride



## Giovani0303 (Nov 25, 2017)

So I’ve been in for about a year and a half and am considering going Marsoc but just have a question for you guys. Could you guys go from Marine Corps to Army? I mean I’m really proud to be a Marine and don’t know if I can go switch branches. What would you guys feel about that yourself or how would you feel about other Marines that did that? This won’t change my mind but was just curious what other people thought.


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2017)

Plenty of Marines go from the MC to the Army. As for your other question, not a Marine and don't know the process, so I'll bow out.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 25, 2017)

No reason to be ashamed, several Leathernecks enlisted in my MOS, and in the big picture US Marines are all over the place in different MOSs. At 20 your not likely at your EAS, I'm guessing--so do you still have time to serve? No problem with window shopping.

What would anyone think of you..  it's one fight.

-Your local US Army recruiter is your first step. Second step, when entering into the Army do so with an open mind --the circus runs "different". The process was simple from what I remember. Your question was somewhat vague on what you wanted for MOS but is sound like you're more interested in 11x/18x. I read you are currently Infantry now. If you are looking for a change in occupational specialties you are limited to ASVAB score.

I can't speak for grunt to grunt reclass process, so if there is another grunt here that did this, they are the Subject Matter Experts regarding the process if you want to go 0311 to 11b.

Either way, you have your 5m target which is the US Army recruiter, and a bump.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 25, 2017)

Believe it or not, there is pride in every branch of service. Do you think all the people in the Army just couldn’t cut it as Marines?  

I’m not quite tracking what your logic is here, but I’d suggest you come back to this post after you complete several years of service and then see how ignorant this post is.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2017)

Giovani0303 said:


> So I’ve been in for about a year and a half and am considering going Marsoc but just have a question for you guys. Could you guys go from Marine Corps to Army? I mean I’m really proud to be a Marine and don’t know if I can go switch branches. What would you guys feel about that yourself or how would you feel about other Marines that did that? This won’t change my mind but was just curious what other people thought.



Stay in the Marine Corps then. You’ve only been in the Marines for 18 months. That’s not a lot of time to base a service wide assessment on.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 25, 2017)

I went Marines to Air Force. You're not a traitor going to another branch. The Army's got plenty of cool jobs for high-speed wannabes. But you say you're "considering MARSOC" and in the same breath your talking about going Army. Since you're already a Marine--and have a few more years in your enlistment--why not aim for Raider?


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 25, 2017)

Speaking as an Army officer who had a number of Marines in his ranks who switched services, I agree with @ShadowSpear  - there's pride in every branch and they had no issues grooving into the Green side of things.

In fact, they tended to need less managing and supervising when given a task, purpose and conditions.  You have no idea how much a command group wishes they could clone dudes individuals like that.


----------



## CDG (Nov 25, 2017)

I knew a couple Marines that crossed over to the Navy to become SEALs,  a couple who joined the Army to go SF, and a couple who crossed over to the Air Force to become TACP.  It's all about what you want out of your career.  The way you worded your question is ridiculous though, and shows how little time you've spent in the service.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I went Marines to Air Force. You're not a traitor going to another branch. The Army's got plenty of cool jobs for high-speed wannabes. But you say you're "considering MARSOC" and in the same breath your talking about going Army. Since you're already a Marine--and have a few more years in your enlistment--why not aim for Raider?


Or Recon


----------



## Gunz (Nov 26, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Or Recon




Note to self: Mountain Climbers, ready, begin.


----------



## PapaBoar (Nov 26, 2017)

Giovani0303 said:


> So I’ve been in for about a year and a half and am considering going Marsoc but just have a question for you guys. Could you guys go from Marine Corps to Army? I mean I’m really proud to be a Marine and don’t know if I can go switch branches. What would you guys feel about that yourself or how would you feel about other Marines that did that? This won’t change my mind but was just curious what other people thought.


I am a living example of changing services and what circumstances arise in doing so. First of all everyone’s experience will be different based on their motivation, devotion to their original service, or unforeseen life obstacles. I started my career in the late 70’s with Co C 1st Ranger Bn 75th INF. There was no Regiment at that time. I was a motivated hard charging 17 year old, and I ate every bit of Ranger life up. Due to my Fathers failing health and eventual passing I was discharged after only a little over a year in the Bn.
It was devastating to lose my father, but my Plt , Co, Bn, too!! We were farmers and I’m the oldest son, so I went home and took care of business. When all was clear I rolled the idea of joining the Corps. as it was a family thing, but more over, I felt like my “class, brothers” had all moved on and I was some what ashamed of having to leave to begin with.
I opted to start fresh in the Corps...Boot Camp #2 at the Island and the whole nine. But what I had learned in the Ranger Bn. in that short period Advanced me well beyond my peers. I went to 1/8, Volunteered for 3rd Recon, went to Oki, and got pulled from Co B to be an instructor at NTA. We’re talking ‘81 here. I got into Sniping and ended up the only Marine to run all of the schools in between deployments, Wars, and working with sister services building up their programs. I did get sent to D.I. School where I was the first Sniper to be Honor Grad. You know how big a deal they make that.
I got into SOTG and my job as Chief Of Special Missions Branch, ( I had already put the Sniper Schools together) allowed me to do even more “ outside the box” training and operations. I’ll close by saying that everywhere I went, or school I attended, or taught, I always referred back to my short time in the Rangers! I went back in 93-94 for an MTT for the Regiment when I had the school at Quantico at the Ranger Snipers Request. 
We changed Jump SOP’s, Taught the Barrett etc... and wore them out!! They just asked for more! I was glad to see things had not changed since the 70’s.... Sorry for a long reply, but you need to make a big decision! Which ever way you go give it all you have!


----------



## CDG (Nov 27, 2017)

@PapaBoar, this thread is not a war story venue.  Let's keep it on track here.  There is an Open Mic thread that you can tell stories in if you like.  I have removed your posts from public view for now, to facilitate keeping this thread on track.  If you would like me to move them to the Open Mic thread, I can do so.


----------



## PapaBoar (Nov 27, 2017)

Sure, please move to appropriate location. Will not happen again....
Noted!
PB


----------



## CDG (Nov 27, 2017)

PapaBoar said:


> Sure, please move to appropriate location. Will not happen again....
> Noted!
> PB


 No worries.  Posts moved.


----------

